# Fun with the Hyperbike!



## jleonard (Feb 13, 2011)

It was a beautiful weekend and for once I didn't have any plans for today, so I got to play with both of my girls for the first time since the Fall. My personal photographer (aka dad) was free as well and snapped some great photos. Getting to drive my girls brought a smile to my face, hope the pics brighten up your winter blues as well! Spring is just around the corner!
































More in next post


----------



## jleonard (Feb 13, 2011)

Locita wanted to go again!


----------



## phoebeq (Feb 13, 2011)

Awww! That looks like so much fun!! That makes me want to learn more about driving my two new babies





Do they make "off road" carts?? lol


----------



## Shari (Feb 14, 2011)

Love the photos and looks like everyone is having a great time with the Hyperbike!


----------



## candycar (Feb 14, 2011)

Aw man! Lucky you!



I have been dying to get Jelly Bean hitched back to the HyperBike. We had a warm day also, but too much wind to be safe. Seems lately when it gets warm it also gets windy. Come on Spring!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 14, 2011)

Jessica,

I am so glad you posted these pix! They are awesome and really made me smile. And have hope that spring really will arrive someday so I can drive again....

Angie


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 14, 2011)

Being new to the forum, I don't know how old you are so excuse me if this sounds out of line but you look young... and flipping talented! And amazing! You go, girl! You and your rockin minis! And you tell your dad from me that I commend him for being there to support you!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yo, Jess! There's my proper Pony Club girl, breeches and all!



Come on now, you're making the rest of us look bad.



Both of your girls look like they were really cutting loose around that tree and I LOVE that first picture of Suzy in each post. Locita's so darling! Miss that girl. I had to giggle a bit at the second picture of Suzy though- she bears a distinct resemblance to a Dachshund in that shot.



Wonderful, wonderful pix and day and I'm so glad you shared.

We do need to get you a set of trace carriers though. Running the traces through the holdbacks really messes with the line of draft on a Hyperbike.

Leia


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 15, 2011)

That looks like a splendid good time was had by all! Great turnout, pretty horses and a beautiful day...come on spring!


----------



## jleonard (Feb 15, 2011)

phoebeq said:


> Do they make "off road" carts?? lol


If you want an off road cart the Hyperbike is the way to go! It is not intended for breaking horses to drive though, so not what you would want to start out with, but it is a blast! There are lots of other carts that can also be taken "off road" that would be great to get started.



candycar said:


> Aw man! Lucky you!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been dying to get Jelly Bean hitched back to the HyperBike. We had a warm day also, but too much wind to be safe. Seems lately when it gets warm it also gets windy. Come on Spring!


It was a bit windy here that day too, I was worried they might be a bit full of themselves, but they were so happy to go that there was no thought of acting up.



Knottymare said:


> Being new to the forum, I don't know how old you are so excuse me if this sounds out of line but you look young... and flipping talented! And amazing! You go, girl! You and your rockin minis! And you tell your dad from me that I commend him for being there to support you!






I am actually 21, but look considerably younger (especially when wearing a helmet!). I was asked if I wanted a kids menu in restaurants until I was 18! My parents are great and do absolutely support all of my equine activities. My dad has his own pony that he competes in Mounted Games with, so he enjoys them just as much as I do. Thank you for the compliments







hobbyhorse23 said:


> Yo, Jess! There's my proper Pony Club girl, breeches and all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of my Pony Club properness went out the window when I graduated out in December, the breeches were a result of my earlier ride on Bella.



Our little orchard is my hazard practice area, works great, although we need to trim some branches as I was having to duck to avoid being decapitated! Suzy is just trying to show in the Dachshund pic that she could be a cutting horse too!

I know, trace carriers have been on my list for 3 years. I need to order some parts for Bella's harness, I'll have to get some then.

Thanks for looking everyone!


----------

